
How Æxecor’s programming error led to 28000 tons of coal delivered (2009) - michael_fine
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Special-Delivery
======
_0nac
Note to the uninitiated: All Daily WTF stories are more or less heavily
disguised to protect the guilty and edited to read better, so they shouldn't
be taken as gospel. In particular, there is no company called "Æxecor",
although there _is_ a famous commodity trader called Glencore...

------
tempestn
If Santa leaves naughty children a lump of coal, this result seems about right
for "Brad", who sounds like a great guy to be around.

------
ck2
WTF would a physical order/delivery system be merged and running together with
a virtual commodity system through the same API?

And why would such a huge order worth seven digits or have zero verification?

Whole story makes no sense to me and seems like just that, a story.

~~~
blue1
Commodity futures are contracts that end in physical delivery (with a few
exceptions). However, almost all the times the contracts are closed before the
delivery date and nothing "real" happens (except an exchange of money). Still,
all books on futures have some kind of warning about having your garden
occupied by a delivery of pork bellies (or something else).

------
nmc
OP, please append "(2009)" to the title.

------
MrBuddyCasino
Type safety, this is why its good having it. They could have verified the XML
with a strict schema, but it was obviously not worth the effort to bother with
an API where million dollar contracts are processed.

